# Use your old RC stuff



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.tx-ready.com/index.html

Manfred


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose the makers think they have a market. 
Not having a price (that I could find) on the website doesn't look too smart to me.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 05 Feb 2012 06:34 PM 
I suppose the makers think they have a market. 
Not having a price (that I could find) on the website doesn't look too smart to me. 

My motto is: "If you have to ask the price, you cannot afford it!" So when an advertisment does not include the price, I don't persue it.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Would that be peruse or pursue? Or both??


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 05 Feb 2012 07:45 PM 
Would that be peruse or pursue? Or both?? 

If an advert is of a product I think I might be interested in and the advert is not initially insulting or obnoxious, I will PERUSE the advertisement enough to see if they are proud enough of their product to name a price, if not I will not then PERSUE it any further as obviously it is way too expensive for me to buy.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Under $ 25.- (read it somewhere,find it again)


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

This is brand new , a good idea , but it only works with some brands of radios . 
Tower Hobbies has several ready to fly planes , receiver already installed , and a device that plugs into your own favorite transmitters trainer link , that enables you to fly their plane with a transmitter that you are used to and like , again just some brands of radios will work . 
It gives life to a lot of 72 , 75 mhz radios that have become really devalued lately , with the 2.4 mhz radios taking over rc plane use .. 
I am already a convert to Spektrum 2.4 mhz equiptment with only one old 72 radio still in use , NO interfernce or being knocked down from the same frequency . 

Which I saw just a few weeks ago at a local park , one flyer still had a old plane 27 mhz and another guy at the park had a rc truck , yep it walked all over the plane , luckly while it was on the ground . 
I can not explain the details or theory or hi tech stuff , but I know what works really well for me here . 
My planes , helis , and some trains are all 2.4 ghz and Spektrum gear . 

check it out

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bi...KF&P=V

And at about G scale in size is this sweetheart of a little triplane , flys nice and slowly and well , in NO WIND !

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bi...SJ&P=0


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1573886 

Found it . Here it is: 

Manfred


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05 Feb 2012 08:11 PM 
Posted By TonyWalsham on 05 Feb 2012 07:45 PM 
Would that be peruse or pursue? Or both?? 

If an advert is of a product I think I might be interested in and the advert is not initially insulting or obnoxious, I will PERUSE the advertisement enough to see if they are proud enough of their product to name a price, if not I will not then PERSUE it any further as obviously it is way too expensive for me to buy. 

Oh silly me.

There I was thinking one spelled PURSUE thus.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 06 Feb 2012 01:27 AM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05 Feb 2012 08:11 PM 
Posted By TonyWalsham on 05 Feb 2012 07:45 PM 
Would that be peruse or pursue? Or both?? 

If an advert is of a product I think I might be interested in and the advert is not initially insulting or obnoxious, I will PERUSE the advertisement enough to see if they are proud enough of their product to name a price, if not I will not then PERSUE it any further as obviously it is way too expensive for me to buy. 

Oh silly me.

There I was thinking one spelled PURSUE thus.


WHAT! You mean the rest of the world doesn't spell it right?

(You have no idea how long I searched my dictionary last night trying to find the word to see if I was misspelling it! When I could not find it, I looked in my thesaurus and found it under "chase", and it still didn't sit in me punkun haid whut wuz wrong wuth whut me fingurs wus typin'.)


----------

